# Unlimited Vacation-Can I cancel after 3 mo?



## oct14puntacana

I am so distraught over the amount of money I gave them and cannot even book the "free" vacation I want or get a savings on any other vacation.  The prices are exactly the same as my travel agent gave me in oct.  The RCI portion is not even working out as they said.  I tried booking my local beach town and the whole summer is blocked off.  No one goes there when it's cold!  My free weeks aren't free at all.  My free resort week is only valid at certain resorts at certain times in the less luxurious rooms.  I'm so so so disappointed that they have $6500 of my money.  Is there anything I can do since I signed up 3 months ago?


----------



## Passepartout

After the legally required rescission period, you probably don't have much chance of backing out. You seem frustrated at the difficulty of reserving time. Perhaps calling your resort's customer service people and asking for some guidance on use. We know that time sharing requires planning ahead, especially for use in peak periods. You can't just go to an online catalog and select a prime week. You have to put in requests as far in advance as they allow. Often a year or longer.

It appears that you own in a 'vacation club'. Those are not well thought of here. Generally, you don't own a deed of a specific week at a specific resort, but a 'share' in the club's holdings. Therefore, all that binds you to them is the contract. The good news is they can't foreclose on you. The bad news is that you own nothing.

Best wishes. Stuck around TUG. Learn to use what you bought. Good luck.

Jim


----------



## Rent_Share

Not sure if there ever was a right of rescission with a Travel Club.

 You may have to resort to being as disruptive to there business as possible without being slanderous. Just make sure anything you post about false promises is accurate.


----------



## maura1111

*Ulimited Vacation Club*

We also got trapped by this organization.  But since we paid on our credit card the down payment I went to them for help.  Additionally I did send out registered letters within the designated period of time and also used Profeco the Mexican consumer protection agency guidelines.  

I will say the credit card company was the best option, I explained my case as to how we felt take advantage of and showed how their claims of cheaper vacations were not valid.  Within the month our claim was approved and the charge was taken off our credit card.  I never heard from Unlimited again.

If you charged it on a credit card try them.  Good Luck


----------



## LannyPC

maura1111 said:


> I explained my case as to how we felt take advantage of and showed how their claims of cheaper vacations were not valid.  Within the month our claim was approved and the charge was taken off our credit card.



Good for you for fighting for and getting your money back from these sales people.  

The "claims of cheaper vacations" definitely are not valid.  This is one major reason why, when people come here on TUG inquiring about vacation clubs, most of us TUGgers advise them to stay away.  Most of the "deals" and "discounts" they offer are usually available on free websites such as Priceline, Travelocity, Expedia, etc.  Some can even be found right here on TUG.


----------



## wildcat1313

maura1111 said:


> We also got trapped by this organization.  But since we paid on our credit card the down payment I went to them for help.  Additionally I did send out registered letters within the designated period of time and also used Profeco the Mexican consumer protection agency guidelines.
> 
> I will say the credit card company was the best option, I explained my case as to how we felt take advantage of and showed how their claims of cheaper vacations were not valid.  Within the month our claim was approved and the charge was taken off our credit card.  I never heard from Unlimited again.
> 
> If you charged it on a credit card try them.  Good Luck




How soon did you send out the rescind letter? I'm also in the same boat and I'm a day late. I have sent out the letter using registered mail, contacted profeco and have disputed the charge with my credit card company.


----------



## tschwa2

If you rescind during the legally required time you should be fine.  If you are a day late, then legally you are at the mercy of the resort.  You can cancel for any reason or no reason at all during the rescission period.  After that time you would basically have to prove fraud or convince the resort or vacation club that it is in their best interest to refund your money.  Both would be very difficult but it can't hurt to try.

What day did you buy and what day did you send the letter?


----------



## wildcat1313

tschwa2 said:


> If you rescind during the legally required time you should be fine.  If you are a day late, then legally you are at the mercy of the resort.  You can cancel for any reason or no reason at all during the rescission period.  After that time you would basically have to prove fraud or convince the resort or vacation club that it is in their best interest to refund your money.  Both would be very difficult but it can't hurt to try.
> 
> What day did you buy and what day did you send the letter?




In Cancun, Mexico, we ended up buying a RCI PLATINUM membership for 6k, 790/- membership renewal fee every 10 years, first 2 years paid with access to 150,000 resorts, 399/- every week of vacation we take up to 90 weeks. It's not a timeshare but a right to use the resort after paying the fee. We signed the contract on FEB 12th Thursday and I sent letter to rescind on Feb 19th Thursday.


----------



## theo

*Apples vs. oranges...*



Rent_Share said:


> Not sure if there ever was a right of rescission with a Travel Club.<snip>



This observation cuts right to the chase; all of the "rescission" conversation might well be irrelevant. 
Also not sure how PROFECO (i.e. Mexico) would fit into the OP picture if the purchase was in Punta Cana (i.e., Dominican Republic); a different country.


----------



## kenie

wildcat1313 said:


> In Cancun, Mexico, we ended up buying a RCI PLATINUM membership for 6k, 790/- membership renewal fee every 10 years, first 2 years paid with access to 150,000 resorts, 399/- every week of vacation we take up to 90 weeks. It's not a timeshare but a right to use the resort after paying the fee. We signed the contract on FEB 12th Thursday and I sent letter to rescind on Feb 19th Thursday.



I don't understand what type of membership this is......
The RCI membership really has nothing to do with the UVC membership..

What did you actually get from UVC?
Can you stay at their resorts for $399 per week or are there other fees on top of that?

You have 5 business days to rescind so technically you did so....
You may have to fight to get them to agree..


----------



## tschwa2

In Mexico, the day you sign counts as day one. So the letter was mailed out on day 6.


----------



## tschwa2

theo said:


> This observation cuts right to the chase; all of the "rescission" conversation might well be irrelevant.
> Also not sure how PROFECO (i.e. Mexico) would fit into the OP picture if the purchase was in Punta Cana (i.e., Dominican Republic); a different country.



UVC  has resorts in Mexico and the DR.  The OP signed in the DR, the second poster bought on Cancun.


----------



## kenie

We are UVC members and other than a few glitches that we have been able to work out, we are very satisfied so far.
People need to make sure that they understand exactly what is in their contract. I read through ours the night we purchased, crunched some numbers and decided it wasn't what we wanted. I went back to the sales department the next morning and after some discussion, came to a deal we were happy with. 
These are not for everybody but it works for us.
Due to the way our contract is worded, we have always paid less than the members rate. We have had to fight for this but they have honoured the contract each time. We have saved up to $500 per week due to this...

We stayed at Secrets Maroma Beach last January for less than $150 per night for 2 of us..... Smoking deal....

If anyone has any questions, I'll try to help....


----------



## wildcat1313

kenie said:


> We are UVC members and other than a few glitches that we have been able to work out, we are very satisfied so far.
> People need to make sure that they understand exactly what is in their contract. I read through ours the night we purchased, crunched some numbers and decided it wasn't what we wanted. I went back to the sales department the next morning and after some discussion, came to a deal we were happy with.
> These are not for everybody but it works for us.
> Due to the way our contract is worded, we have always paid less than the members rate. We have had to fight for this but they have honoured the contract each time. We have saved up to $500 per week due to this...
> 
> We stayed at Secrets Maroma Beach last January for less than $150 per night for 2 of us..... Smoking deal....
> 
> If anyone has any questions, I'll try to help....





Do you think the deal I got is worth keeping? We love traveling and for 399/- in a max 3b/3b resort  for 399/- a week didn't seem bad when we bought it. Again it's subject to availability. So what do you guys think? Keep it in case we are not able to cancel?


----------



## kenie

wildcat1313 said:


> Do you think the deal I got is worth keeping? We love traveling and for 399/- in a max 3b/3b resort  for 399/- a week didn't seem bad when we bought it. Again it's subject to availability. So what do you guys think? Keep it in case we are not able to cancel?



It sounds like someone sold you a membership to RCI.

What does it cost you to stay at a UVC resort?
It won't be $399.

What other fees or restrictions are on top of the $399 fee?

You should try to get out of this. It may help to go the the UVC facebook page and ask for help.


----------



## Passepartout

wildcat1313 said:


> Do you think the deal I got is worth keeping? We love traveling and for 399/- in a max 3b/3b resort  for 399/- a week didn't seem bad when we bought it. Again it's subject to availability. So what do you guys think? Keep it in case we are not able to cancel?



See my answer in your other thread. You might consider keeping your questions together in just one thread. It doesn't do any good to ask the same questions in different forums.

Jim


----------



## Kelly Van de Sype

I AM NEW AND FOUND THIS SECOND UVC THREAD AND WANT TO SHARE MY STORY. I have already been told scam, thus far,  _but the PBI seems too real _
Anyways ..So I am in Unlimited Vacation Club for 1/2 year now and have had terrible time booking and see no savings. I made a comment to them, i was not happy thus far. My free week cant even be used in September as there is a long weekend in September, somewhere in the world. *My* *free week* , turns into 3.5 nights because most resorts are 2 for 1 value. You might get a deal on a July/Aug vacation if you are lucky.
I then I got a call, from a officer that works for PBI , which is a "people's help organization" who fights for Mexicans and the Tourism industry, that creates jobs for Mexico. *But* somehow he knew I was in UVC, because he was notified that my contract , was sold to a third party and said he could help, as that is illegal. They took my issue to Secretary of Tourism and got me a settlement , within the week . Now another company Indeval is handling the PBI settlement money and ready to ship to me *BUT* ...wait the need to sell me AXA insurance first for $1500 , then they will ship money. Both Indeval and PBI are well established companies and even the notary on the Secretary of Tourism document, is truly a registered notery. Email addresses and offices seem correct.
I have emailed PBI back and told them Indeval is not handling my settlement properly and I want the money sent asap

The PBI documentation is highly detailed. The PBI agent is on Linkin and I even saw his wedding photo posted in a local paper. My problem is this Indeval company seems to be trying to make some side money , rather than just sending the settlement. He is saying I need Axa Insrance first.  I will NEVER send them money. I talk to them Monday and will demand they send or I am done with them

Anyone have any similar experience and know of scammers using PBI or Indeval identities ? Any advice ?   
I will ask my credit card guys if they can help, as stated by Maura
I hope my PBI guy is real gets my money moving again
I hope the Indeval guy drops the sales pitch and sends the money
I will* not *contact a unknown company that claim to get you out of Time Shares as per Lanny PC

*Here is who Indeval *is : S.D. Indeval, S.A. de C.V offers securities management, safekeeping, custody, clearing, settlement, and securities transfer services. S.D. Indeval, S.A. de C.V was formerly known as Instituto para el Depósito de Valo and changed its name to S.D. Indeval, S.A. de C.V in August 1986. The company was founded in 1978 and is headquartered in Mexico City, Mexico.
*This is who PBI is*:
Peace Brigades Internationa*l* (PBI) is anon-governmental organization founded in 1981 which "protects  and promotes non-violent transformation of conflicts". It primarily does this by sending international volunteers to areas of conflict, who then provide protective, non-violent accompaniment to members of human rights organizations, unions, peasant groups and others that are threatened by political violence. PBI also facilitates other peace-building initiatives within conflict countries. They are a “nonpartisan” organization that does not interfere with the affairs of those they accompany.

*The Mexican Secretary of Tourism*  is (Spanish: Secretaría de Turismo, *SECTUR*) is the government department in charge of the nation's tourism promotion and development. The Secretary is appointed by the President of the Republic and is a member of the federal executive cabinet.

I WILL SHARE THIS WEBSITE WITH OTHER AS VERY HELPFUL FOR ISSUES AND WAYS OF FINDING REAL TIMESHARE PLACES TO ENJOY

KELLY FROM SK CANADA just trying to start spending  my retirement money, in Mexico. where it is highly valuable in generating job for Mexican people


----------



## Passepartout

Kelly Van de Sype said:


> I AM NEW AND FOUND THIS SECOND UVC THREAD AND WANT TO SHARE MY STORY.


Is there a question here somewhere? If you want to cancel this Mexican vacation club, just stop paying them. We feel that vacation clubs in general are not good for the members, and Mexican ones are even worse. They take your money, issue promises, and deliver very little.

We think there is very little they can do to force you to keep paying (other than threatening to cut off the access to stuff they can't deliver anyway)

Best Wishes

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

I dont believe either of the organizations you listed above have anything to do with timeshares or owners.


----------



## RX8

Kelly Van de Sype said:


> I AM NEW AND FOUND THIS SECOND UVC THREAD AND WANT TO SHARE MY STORY. I have already been told scam, thus far,  _but the PBI seems too real _
> Anyways ..So I am in Unlimited Vacation Club for 1/2 year now and have had terrible time booking and see no savings. I made a comment to them, i was not happy thus far. My free week cant even be used in September as there is a long weekend in September, somewhere in the world. *My* *free week* , turns into 3.5 nights because most resorts are 2 for 1 value. You might get a deal on a July/Aug vacation if you are lucky.
> I then I got a call, from a officer that works for PBI , which is a "people's help organization" who fights for Mexicans and the Tourism industry, that creates jobs for Mexico. *But* somehow he knew I was in UVC, because he was notified that my contract , was sold to a third party and said he could help, as that is illegal. They took my issue to Secretary of Tourism and got me a settlement , within the week . Now another company Indeval is handling the PBI settlement money and ready to ship to me *BUT* ...wait the need to sell me AXA insurance first for $1500 , then they will ship money. Both Indeval and PBI are well established companies and even the notary on the Secretary of Tourism document, is truly a registered notery. Email addresses and offices seem correct.
> I have emailed PBI back and told them Indeval is not handling my settlement properly and I want the money sent asap
> 
> The PBI documentation is highly detailed. The PBI agent is on Linkin and I even saw his wedding photo posted in a local paper. My problem is this Indeval company seems to be trying to make some side money , rather than just sending the settlement. He is saying I need Axa Insrance first.  I will NEVER send them money. I talk to them Monday and will demand they send or I am done with them
> 
> Anyone have any similar experience and know of scammers using PBI or Indeval identities ? Any advice ?
> I will ask my credit card guys if they can help, as stated by Maura
> I hope my PBI guy is real gets my money moving again
> I hope the Indeval guy drops the sales pitch and sends the money
> I will* not *contact a unknown company that claim to get you out of Time Shares as per Lanny PC
> 
> *Here is who Indeval *is : S.D. Indeval, S.A. de C.V offers securities management, safekeeping, custody, clearing, settlement, and securities transfer services. S.D. Indeval, S.A. de C.V was formerly known as Instituto para el Depósito de Valo and changed its name to S.D. Indeval, S.A. de C.V in August 1986. The company was founded in 1978 and is headquartered in Mexico City, Mexico.
> *This is who PBI is*:
> Peace Brigades Internationa*l* (PBI) is anon-governmental organization founded in 1981 which "protects  and promotes non-violent transformation of conflicts". It primarily does this by sending international volunteers to areas of conflict, who then provide protective, non-violent accompaniment to members of human rights organizations, unions, peasant groups and others that are threatened by political violence. PBI also facilitates other peace-building initiatives within conflict countries. They are a “nonpartisan” organization that does not interfere with the affairs of those they accompany.
> 
> *The Mexican Secretary of Tourism*  is (Spanish: Secretaría de Turismo, *SECTUR*) is the government department in charge of the nation's tourism promotion and development. The Secretary is appointed by the President of the Republic and is a member of the federal executive cabinet.
> 
> I WILL SHARE THIS WEBSITE WITH OTHER AS VERY HELPFUL FOR ISSUES AND WAYS OF FINDING REAL TIMESHARE PLACES TO ENJOY
> 
> KELLY FROM SK CANADA just trying to start spending  my retirement money, in Mexico. where it is highly valuable in generating job for Mexican people



Getting an unsolicited phone call from a stranger saying they can help you out but they need $1500 upfront for “insurance” is always going to be 100% scam.


----------



## Iggyearl

Kelly, wake up and smell the roses.  Any money you send (wire) to a Mexican bank address is GONE.  No one went to the "Secretary of Tourism" on your behalf.  This is a money grab - pure and simple.  Read the article below and see if you can identify with it.  If you send any money, the only response will be to send more for another reason.  Good luck

https://www.insidethegate.com/how-to-spot-a-scam/refundrecovery-scams/


----------



## Kelly Van de Sype

Yep, I have been smelling them all week.   Had no intention of sending money...Thanks for the info


----------



## sjwel

oct14puntacana said:


> I am so distraught over the amount of money I gave them and cannot even book the "free" vacation I want or get a savings on any other vacation.  The prices are exactly the same as my travel agent gave me in oct.  The RCI portion is not even working out as they said.  I tried booking my local beach town and the whole summer is blocked off.  No one goes there when it's cold!  My free weeks aren't free at all.  My free resort week is only valid at certain resorts at certain times in the less luxurious rooms.  I'm so so so disappointed that they have $6500 of my money.  Is there anything I can do since I signed up 3 months ago?


I am in the same boat, but it's only been 11 days since signing the contract.  No where in the paperwork do I see anything about window to rescind and get refund.


----------



## Passepartout

sjwel said:


> I am in the same boat, but it's only been 11 days since signing the contract.  No where in the paperwork do I see anything about window to rescind and get refund.


This thread is several years old. It might be too late to rescind and get a refund. When and where did you sign the contract? Your ability to rescind is ALL about timing.


----------



## HudsHut

@sjwel
Call your credit card and dispute the charge ASAP.


----------



## dioxide45

sjwel said:


> I am in the same boat, but it's only been 11 days since signing the contract.  No where in the paperwork do I see anything about window to rescind and get refund.


Unless you are buying deeded timeshare, there may not be a rescission period. If you are simply joining a travel club, the option to rescind may not exist.


----------



## yearzola

maura1111 said:


> *Ulimited Vacation Club*
> 
> We also got trapped by this organization.  But since we paid on our credit card the down payment I went to them for help.  Additionally I did send out registered letters within the designated period of time and also used Profeco the Mexican consumer protection agency guidelines.
> 
> I will say the credit card company was the best option, I explained my case as to how we felt take advantage of and showed how their claims of cheaper vacations were not valid.  Within the month our claim was approved and the charge was taken off our credit card.  I never heard from Unlimited again.
> 
> If you charged it on a credit card try them.  Good Luck


 IS there a actual date to terminate the contract? I sent them a email today but no answer besides the automated one.


----------



## tschwa2

yearzola said:


> IS there a actual date to terminate the contract? I sent them a email today but no answer besides the automated one.


If there is a date to terminate the contract it would have been listed onto the contract you signed.


----------



## Passepartout

yearzola said:


> IS there a actual date to terminate the contract? I sent them a email today but no answer besides the automated one.


It is not clear what you want. If you signed a contract recently (within 5 days) and used your credit card, dispute the charge. Since UVC seems to be in Mexico, you don't own anything (they're 'right to use') they have no hold on you.


----------



## GingerMimi

yearzola said:


> IS there a actual date to terminate the contract? I sent them a email today but no answer besides the automated one.


They only give you 5 days to terminate the contract.  After that, they will terminate after you have paid 50% down.


----------



## Town57

I signed a contract with UVC in punta cana. I had 7 days from the day I signed to cancel. I sent my termination letter by certified mail as stated in my contract before the 7 days. I have the receipt from the post office and copy of the letter I sent. I have emails from before the 7 day period stating my wish to cancel and text messages. Here is my problem. My letter never arrived! USPS seemed to have lost my mail. Tracking says it's "still in transit" and that was almost a month ago. I called USPS and filed an inquiry and no answers. What do I do now?!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Town57 said:


> I signed a contract with UVC in punta cana. I had 7 days from the day I signed to cancel. I sent my termination letter by certified mail as stated in my contract before the 7 days. I have the receipt from the post office and copy of the letter I sent. I have emails from before the 7 day period stating my wish to cancel and text messages. Here is my problem. My letter never arrived! USPS seemed to have lost my mail. Tracking says it's "still in transit" and that was almost a month ago. I called USPS and filed an inquiry and no answers. What do I do now?!




Since Certified Mail isn't recognized in Mexico the chances are your letter didn't go very far.

With that said, personally go to the USPS Office on your return address and speak with the Postmaster or Delivery Supervisor.  Ask them to please check their "accountable area" to see if your certified letter is sitting there waiting to be claimed (by you).

To be honest with you, I can not understand why a US Postal Clerk would even accept a Certified Mail with a Mexican destination address.  It is NOT possible for Certified Mail to be sent to any destination address outside of the United States.  Something is very fishy with this transaction!



.


----------



## flipmode27

Question, if I stop paying on my UVC membership can they report me to a collection agency?


----------



## rickandcindy23

flipmode27 said:


> Question, if I stop paying on my UVC membership can they report me to a collection agency?


Yes, they sure can, but if you can take the hit to your credit report, then it's a decision you alone have to make.


----------



## dioxide45

flipmode27 said:


> Question, if I stop paying on my UVC membership can they report me to a collection agency?


Can they, sure. Will they, not sure. Are you just paying an annual membership fee or still paying for any upfront membership purchase.


----------

